# uudelleen / uudestaan



## Gavril

Are these words interchangeable in the meaning "again"? For example,


_Jos leikkaa sisiliskon pyrstön pois, se kasvaa uudelleen / uudestaan.

Odotan oikeita perusteluja, mutta sinä vain hoet vanhoja sanontoja __uudelleen ja uudelleen / uudestaan ja uudestaan.

Tunnustetaan, että suunnitelma ei toiminut -- meidän täytyy siis suunnitella __uudelleen / uudestaan alusta alkaen.


_Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

They are fully interchangeable.


----------



## sakvaka

In those sentences, yes. But the way I see it, there are certain sayings where _uudelleen_, the less direct one of the two, is often preferred.

_käynnistää uudelleen tietokone
arvioida uudelleen tilanne
_
_uudelleenfilmatisointi
uudelleenarviointi
uudelleenkäynnistys_
_uudelleenkirjoitus_, and more generally, _uudelleen_ + NOUN derived from a verb


----------



## Hakro

I was about to add that many people have a habit to use _uudelleen_ in some contexts and _uudestaan_ in others, but I thought it would be unnecessarily confusing. I agree that in your examples of compounds _uudelleen_ is much more common, but instead I'd prefer to say _käynnistää tietokone uudestaan, arvioida tilanne_ _uudestaan._


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Hei!

_uudelleen / uudestaan_

What kind of endings these words have? 

Looks like uusi + allative/ellative + possessive suffix = adverb.

Is this a word-formation type?

Kiitos.


----------



## Armas

Some adverbs have been formed in that way:
_jälleen_ (short for _jäljelleen_)_, täsmälleen, edelleen
suorastaan, oikeastaan, ainoastaan, pelkästään_
Such words are completely lexicalized and always have the 3rd person possessive suffix.

Compare to words that express a state:
_kallellaan/kallelleen, varuillani/varuilleni, tosissasi_
They require the appropriate possessive suffix, but in careless speech the 3rd person sometimes replaces the correct suffix: _tein sen tahallaan._


----------



## Marko55

You can use Fintwol (Finnish Morphological Analyser). It says:
1) uudelleen
    "uudelleen"  ADV
    "uusi"  A POS ALL SG 3
2) uudestaan
    "uudestaan"  ADV
    "uusi"  A POS ELA SG 3
FINTWOL: suomen morfologinen jäsennin
FINTWOL: suomen morfologinen jäsennin

By the way, German has a similar structure (uude*sta*an):
von Neuem / von neuem
[von = from], [neu = new]
von neuem - English translation – Linguee


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Kiitos paljon, Armas ja Marko55!


----------

